
A Cryptologic Mystery - wglb
https://www.mattblaze.org/blog/neinnines/
======
themodelplumber
Whoa. Nice job Matt, that's a really interesting possible correlation to
discover.

> The author recounts watching from the street as Vavilova received encrypted
> shortwave "numbers" transmissions in their Cambridge, MA apartment.

I haven't read the book, but I had to wonder exactly what was involved in
"watching" this.

Here's a video I shot a while back, a clip of the numbers station in
question...I do hear a nueve in there so I guess this was either legit traffic
or Crypto-filler v. 1.1 ;-) (IIRC they have also used Windows XP freeware for
data encryption in the past)

[https://www.facebook.com/friendlyskies/posts/101564738378132...](https://www.facebook.com/friendlyskies/posts/10156473837813284)

